# Where to buy Biotherm?



## TipTopTap (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi!  I really want to try some Biotherm stuff, so I would have to go to the stores.  I called a couple sephoras, and none of them carry it.  Does Biotherm have counters in certain department stores?  TIA!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2005)

macys, nordies, saks, bloomies all carry biotherm here in florida.. in fact i JUST bought a slew of stuff on saturday from biotherm at macy's cos i'm leaving clinique... i gotta tell u there stuff ROCKS!!!  so far i am in LOVE with everything i bought!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 3, 2005)

Just go on Biotherm.com to locate one! Haha I did that, and I never knew there was one at my near mall.


----------



## Jude (Aug 3, 2005)

I love me some Biotherm.  Oleo Source is amazing and Pure Bright makes my skin so pretty and even that foundation is optional.  I love that it evens everything out without that silicony feel.


----------



## TipTopTap (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds great!  I really want to try the Magic Painting liners.  Can you guys recommend any other products?  I have combination acne prone skin and I like liquid foundations.  I'm an NW20 for reference.  Any other recommendations are highly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 4, 2005)

I love Biotherm!!!! I buy it in the perfumestores we have here


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2005)

TipTopTap you need the Sense Matte foundation! It's a liquid foundation for oily/combination skin, and it's amazing!

You could be a #120 or maybe #115. (I can't remember if #115 have pink undertones..)


----------



## TipTopTap (Aug 4, 2005)

How are the brightening makeup bases?  And which color should I get, my skintone can be very red sometimes.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 4, 2005)

which one do you mean?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2005)

TipTopTap; We only have the Pure Bright makeup base, the original. It's with white with purple undertones. But if you can get the green makeup base, go for it!


----------

